# Got My Mason Today - 2nd Video Added 02/27



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked her up at lunchtime.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*








Dwight,

I love the color scheme. Absolutely beautiful loco!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

SEXXXYY!!


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

How is this going to be lettered? I know NPC had 'Bully Boy', but that was an 0-6-6T. Or are you going to do a spot of bashing?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

My plan is to remove the pilot truck - viola... 0-6-6T. I will letter her as NPC's Bully Boy, but exactly when in her career I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Some detail shots of the paint and striping...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Gorgeous. 

tac


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Hi Dwight,

That is a GREAT LOOKING LOCO!!! It has to be one of the nicest detailed locos I have seen.

Perhaps I am the only one who does not know but - who made it?

Jerry


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 24 Feb 2011 06:59 AM 
Hi Dwight,

That is a GREAT LOOKING LOCO!!! It has to be one of the nicest detailed locos I have seen.

Perhaps I am the only one who does not know but - who made it?

Jerry


Jerry, where have you been for the last three years;-)))? Please poke here and follow the many threads after that http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...D=45202&SearchTerms=is+there+life+after+4-4-0 Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By zubi on 24 Feb 2011 07:06 AM 
Jerry, where have you been for the last three years;-)))? Please poke here and follow the many threads after that http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...D=45202&SearchTerms=is+there+life+after+4-4-0 Best wishes, Zubi



Hi Zubi,

The simple answer is that I am a Track Power guy so I don't follow the live steam stuff but I can still appreciate what others do with live steam and Dwight's loco looks great whether it is live steam or it would still look great if it was track powered.

I LOVE live steam. I just happen to love it the most when it is someone else's live steamer and they are the ones doing all the work with them.

Track Power works best for lazy guys like me who just want to turn a throttle and watch their trains run. I have not had the energy or enthusiasm to take my poor Aristo LS Mike out of its box (coffin?) for the past year or two.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight, 

What a nice looking locomotive! Congratulations!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

I have to say I think this is the best looking loco they've ever produced


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Funny how each has his own preferences. To me, I don't like the look of the Mason Bogie at all, but I love the look of the K4s. To each their own. I guess my fondness of the pacific type locomotives keeps my bank account intact.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Iceclimber, 
Believe me, the longer you are in this hobby, the more everything grows on you. There are engines that I lust for nowdays, that I had no interest for 2-3 years ago lol (a lot of british mainline engines). I have diamondhead to thank for that lol. 

What a beautiful engine, if I had some extra cash laying around(or even afford bwahahaha), I would of picked one up lol 


Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

McColgan,

We wondered why you weren't @ DH this year. Did you sell you Mikado?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Andrew,

You mean like these... 











I know the feeling.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

I love the BR mainline trains. I do have to say that before seeing a K27 in person, I had no interest in narrow gauge. Now, if I could afford one, I would get a K36 in a heartbeat. I guess the mogul and American type ones are what I don't care for, but like others have stated, it looks nicely done.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Thank goodness that we all have 'different' (but all steam powered) likes, otherwise Aster, Accucraft and others would only produce 'similar' types of locos. 
The wider the variety of interest means a far greater variety of locos being offered over the years. 
The only fear I have is that after all of us get what we want, and need, and can afford, then it will all come to a STOP! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Accucraft could start making kits like Aster. Build-able and also affordable.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

The Mason Bogie locos are available in Electric versions also, identical paint and details, both The green and Brown versions. Mr. McColgan could certainly turn his speed control and enjoy the electric model too. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

I agree that this is one of the finest locomotives Accucraft has produced (cosmetically at least - I haven't fired her yet). It's absolutely gorgeous to my eye. It helps that they were reproducing a gorgeous prototype as well. She looks like a little jewel, and I have every confidence that she will run just fine. I also opted for the axle pump btw.

The BAGRS Annual Meeting is this Saturday. Unfortunately, the weather is going to be crappy with possible showers (and perhaps even snow down to sea level on Friday night - first time since 1976). Even if it's clear, it's going to be colder than a mutha!!! That being the case, it's still undecided (last I checked) if the steam track will be set up outside. I'll make a decision as to whether or not to go when I get up Saturday morning. I'd love to fire the Mason, but, if it's really cold and/or rainy, unlike Goodson I'm just NOT that dedicated!!! hehehe


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By steamtom1 on 24 Feb 2011 08:50 AM 
McColgan,

We wondered why you weren't @ DH this year. Did you sell you Mikado? 



Posted By K27_463 on 24 Feb 2011 10:12 AM 
The Mason Bogie locos are available in Electric versions also, identical paint and details, both The green and Brown versions. Mr. McColgan could certainly turn his speed control and enjoy the electric model too. 

Jonathan/EMW 

You fellas are going to force the truth from me. I have never been attracted to Mason Bogies, Americans, Moguls, 10 Wheelers, Forneys or 4-4-0's (I prefer bigger steam locos) but that said I've accumulated several locos that I was not attracted to because something comes along and all of a sudden my attraction changes. LGB Moguls just are so bullet proof I ended up with them more by default than anything else and the Eureka & Palisades 4-4-0- who could not like that?

As for Dwight's Mason Boogie ; ) who could not say that it sure is a pretty locomotive and who cares how many wheels it has?

Diamondhead? Recently Marilyn (my wife of 44 years) was diagnosed as having a brain tumor but after visits with a neurosurgeon, a lot of tests, and later visits with a neurologist they now do not think that she has a malignant glioma but the doctors are not sure just what she does have. They do not think it is as serious as originally thought but going anywhere pretty much went on hold.

The poor Mikado has not been run since the previous Diamondhead. I don't know if I should keep it or sell it because for me live steam is mainly a group activity. When I am home I just don't have enough enthusiasm to make the effort to take it out of its box and try to remember what to do with it.

Jerry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 24 Feb 2011 12:05 PM 



I just don't have enough enthusiasm to make the effort to take it out of its box and try to remember what to do with it.

Jerry,

I do know the feeling, although it is with respect to something else.

I'm sorry to hear about your wife. She will be in my prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By steamtom1 on 24 Feb 2011 08:59 AM 
Andrew,

You mean like these... 











I know the feeling. 



UR KILLING ME.......*thud* 


lol hehe, maybe someday, very colorful and packed full of mechanical engineering under the hood! (whats lacking in american steam sometimes)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Jeremiah 

Your suggestion is highly unlikely... at least the part about the implied "much lower" price. At the risk of repeating what I have written on other threads, below is a summary of why it isn't just Japan vs China. 

An Aster KIT costs more than an RTR Accucraft model of a similar locomotive because: 

A] The engineering design for a kit that can be built by a novice with only limited tools and skills is much greater than for a model assembled in a factory by folks who do it "day after day". Don't believe it... just take apart three or four Accucraft locomotives that are the same engine and observe the "interesting" and varied techniques used by different assemblers at the factory. Doesn't fit... make it fit. 
B] The machining and manufacturing tolerances for a kit are much more important... the customer will blame the kit for his troubles, not his own lack of skill. In the factory... doesn't fit... make it fit. 
C] A kit requires a significant expense for the manufacturer in producing both drawings and assembly instructions that are understandable to the novice and actually represent the proper assembly sequence 
D] There is actually significant expense in packaging and properly labeling all the different nuts, bolts, washers, split pins, and other "fiddly bits" that go in the box with a kit 
E] Aster actually carries a reasonable level of spares for long term maintenance... it appears that Accucraft carries essentially little or none by comparison. 

The above DOES not imply that Accucraft [in general] does not make reasonably good locomotives at a lower price point, but that only limited resources are devoted to design, lower tolerances are maintained, and assembly QC procedures are less rigorous than for Aster. ALL these items translate DIRECTLY in to a significant difference in cost. 

In my [highly biased] opinion, if Accucraft attempted to produce a kit for any of its larger locomotives, and they could be built by a novice, and they ran well after being assembled; the final price to the customer would be AT LEAST 70% higher than the current price of an RTR. 

Time for Charles and Ryan to jump in and share their thoughts. Also the Asterhaulic Jeff Runge. 

V/r


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight,
I notice there is no 'Tenmile' transfer on the water tank, was that a special order you arranged?

Sure looks good, I also have the brown version with axle pump on order, my dealer here tells me that the few UK orders are in a container coming direct from China to Accucraft UK along with their other items and we shall not have them untill early April - after all the waiting time since we pre ordered I think i can wait a bit longer! By the time it gets here at least the weather should be better for all the 'testing' which will be required.

I shall be interested to see what radio control installations you guys have come up with so I can copy it. I am also looking forward to comparing it with my Masterclass Mason and getting some shots of them together. 

Allan.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Allan, 

Accucraft made 3 unlettered ones. 

Dwight got one of them.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 23 Feb 2011 05:52 PM 
My plan is to remove the pilot truck - viola... 0-6-6T. I will letter her as NPC's Bully Boy, but exactly when in her career I haven't decided yet. 
Nice Loco Dwight,

What type power pack are you going to use ?

Bridgewerks i hope









I really like the paint job,

nice and glossy......









And once again enjoy your new Loco.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight,
You better be at the BAGRS Annual Meeting! Bring the loco just to show her off, she's Beautiful!! ... Anyway, if it is COLD, that just means bigger and bolder steam plumes








Russ Miller
BAGRS President


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Russ, 

You got to push Dwight he thinking it is going to snow and be Cold! 
I told him he must be getting old. 

Dwight....You have to go ... to show off your new Mason.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dr. Rivet - I agree wholeheartedly with everything you said. People that expect an Aster for an Accucraft price are fools at best. Nothing personal - just mho.


Nick - your comments are undeserving of refutation (though I appreciate the comments and the humor).










Russell and Mark - like I told Mark on the phone tonight, if the weather is crappy, I simply AIN'T that dedicated (unlike Goodson). To each his own, but I damned sure ain't gonna be up for running live steam outdoors in 49 degree temperatures. Think what you will. It just isn't that damned important to me to freeze my keester off!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Over here in dank UK we are advised that AccuCraft [UK], at least, will be accumulating some spares, although what they might be is anybody's guess right now. 

Could be difficult/problematical to say the least - AccuCraft's range of British-type steam is pretty big, and even though there are many common mechanical components, I can't see them keeping a stock of all of them. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Well, without going into a heavy debate, Accucraft has long ago announced that they are going to make spare parts totalling 3% of the quantity of any particular limited edition run: http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=151 Of course once one realises that many limited edition models these days are produced in a quantity of say 100, that gives us just 3 spare pieces. Which of course should be sufficient for emergency repairs, but not for fixing systematic production errors. But then again, assembling and actually testing the engines in the factory should (and does from my recent observations) prevent such systematic errors. With kits, the story is entirely different, as a much greater safety margin is required because majority of the kits are assembled in far from o conditions, often by unskilled workforce - such as myself;-)... To make a long story short, Aster engines are designed to be kits, and just like once popular plastic glue-it-together model kits are meant to provide the modeller with an unforgettable experience of building your own thing, while RTR models (such as Accucraft) are designed to be delivered as plug and play, demanded by today's more impatient consumers. Completely different concepts, entirely different design approach and different owner's experience. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

The mason is not exactly my cup of tea, but it is a beautiful engine all painted up like that.

I am sure it will be a good engine to run!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Jim,
My comment was filled more with humor then actual desire. Thanks for the explanation though.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Not knowing Accucraft's business model only what is apparent through Accucraft offerings, the best guess as to why Accucraft does not do kits with their offering could be surmised by limited abilities to analysis businesses:


Lack of commitment to stock a significant supply of parts (3% will not do it)
The Ruby kit price increase (I guess they learned about builder skills or lack thereof) and the changes to the build parts
The amount of production and the variety being done (NG to SG, Euro to US, various scale sizes) could not allow for kits in coordination with those production runs
 (IMHO) their customer base does not demand kits.
A shared factory production assembly line??? (Aster does not produce in this fashion) process only no room for kit preparation.
Market price and competition for customers at the kit level price does not have the margin necessary to make a profit for two companies with a very small niche of followers


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight: Just an FYI: 49F is 17F above freezing!! Put on a sweater! Think of the steam plumes!! Plus, if you get cold, there is a readily available heat source at your fingertips! Sorry, it has been under 49 for 3 months now (except for last Friday when it was almost 65).


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Mark: Sorry, but I'm a California native and I'm used to warm weather. I start getting cold at 68* and freeze at 60! hehehe


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight,

Just giving you a hard time!! My brother lives in San Jose and you should have seen him shivering and crying when he made me run 14 miles with him on Jan 29 here in Lancaster. I admit it did get a little nippy out there, but then again it was about 15 degrees or so.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

When it comes to cold weather, I'm a total wimp and I'm not at all ashamed to admit it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Needs alot of weathering...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

VERY nice. My father scratchbuilt a brass std gauge Mason years ago in HO. He chickened out tho, his is mostly black in color. 

Does not fit in with my modelling interests now, but I have always liked them.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Feb 2011 09:48 AM 
When it comes to cold weather, I'm a total wimp and I'm not at all ashamed to admit it.









That's two of us.. 
Pertty eng. there tho.. Real Nice.........Now need video of it on the move.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Marty 

During the short time the DSP&P had the locomotives painted like that they were kept extremely clean. Maintenance and economic reality drove them to black locos with big numbers on the side.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Got an email today that we are going to be allowed to set up the steam track indoors!!







I'll be posting videos of her running tomorrow evening.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight, I will be waiting with the crowd to see those videos!!! I recently received one of these live steam contraptions, but I don't know how to start it yet. But I'm learning. Have fun on your adventure!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight, 

Congrats on your one of three unnamed locos. We look forward to videos.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight was a happy steamer running indoors! Look, Gary was even in Short Sleeves.
















The Mason is Beautiful!
Russ Miller


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Heck with the trains! 8>) 
Let's hear more about the planes, a Rutan Defiant, Christen Eagle and what else is hanging from the ceiling? Where did you guys steam? 
I'm also a plane nut, 
Tom 
Oh yeah the Mason is nice. 
Sorry Dwight, keep smiling!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Tom - the Annual Meeting this year was held at the Hiller Aviation Museum in San Carlos.
Video of the first runs...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

I can see you are one happy guy with your new Mason.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Dwight,

Interesting portable track. How do they level it?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Got My Mason Today*

Tom - The track supports are A-frames with the crossbars made of chain. The chain is fixed to one side and goes through a hole/slot in the other. This allows the height of each support to be adjusted. It's an old track with some bad humps and dips in the sections now. I've run on it many times over the years and it's never been really "level."


----------

